# Furniture Clinic Leather Re-Colouring Balm review...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I couldn't hold back any longer, no matter how much I hate doing interiors ! :devil:

So, the products used :

Gliptone's leather cleaner

Meguiar's Aloe Vera leather conditioner

One cheap yellow applicator pad for applying the re-colouring balm - it spreads better and easier with this (I tried a cloth the other day, and it was hard work!)










^ in fact, that was the end result after using it on all the seats for one pass. Pretty good stuff huh ?....let's see :

After cleaning the interior with the Gliptone's leather cleaner, these are the initial pictures of the areas which I felt needed more attention than the rest :

Driver's left-side bolster :

*Before*









*After*









Passenger right-side bolster :

*Before*









*After*









Onto the rear seat. Only one area on this seat which had a small white looking mark, based on the back off the seat :

*Before*









*After*









Wasn't quite satisfied with some off the results, so decided to just apply a dot to each area and leave it to soak in for the 5 minutes :



















Results after buffing the final two :



















Phew!....that's better.

So, all-in-all, I decided to use the balm over the entire leather rather than just the areas where I had the problems, although you could just get away with applying dots to where you have the marks, and leaving to soak in before buffing back.

Some more general shots :

*How it will look during application*









(cloth look)....don't worry, it'll clean off :









*A few shots of the final results*




























My thoughts : a very easy to use product. Yes, some off the marks are still relevant, although not as bad as they were initially. Would I recommend this product ?....Yes for sure. :thumb:


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the good post, and a job well done. Usually for this type of damage we would recommend using the Touch Up Kit (http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Touch_Up_Kit.htm), the Touch Up Kit will completely hide the damage, however your seats have come up really nice. So great to see the balm works well in these instances too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Good little review, I will be ordering some shortly so revive my seats


----------

